# travel times



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

mapquest/google etc give times and distances but I am not sure how close they are.

(In real Egyptian time) how much time do you think it would take to travel from Heliopolis (close to City Stars) out to the British school in Al Rehab - I think its about 20km.
or to the American school by Mubarak police Academy?

Thank you everyone


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

pickledbrit1 said:


> mapquest/google etc give times and distances but I am not sure how close they are.
> 
> (In real Egyptian time) how much time do you think it would take to travel from Heliopolis (close to City Stars) out to the British school in Al Rehab - I think its about 20km.
> or to the American school by Mubarak police Academy?
> ...


City Stars to Al Rehab can be done in 20 minutes down the Suez Road, but you need to take into account that the area around City Stars is a complete bottleneck so to get out of there can be a nightmare, especially during morning rush hour 

To Mubarak Academy add an extra 10 minutes, roughly.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> City Stars to Al Rehab can be done in 20 minutes down the Suez Road, but you need to take into account that the area around City Stars is a complete bottleneck so to get out of there can be a nightmare, especially during morning rush hour
> 
> To Mubarak Academy add an extra 10 minutes, roughly.


Most schools start early at around 8am and finish early at about 2.30. so travel times will depend upon whether your have a "driver" who will go direct or a school bus that will have to do pickups. Check that Rehab school have a bus route from Helipolis. Also there are often after school activities and so return after these needs to be planned.

I would guess bus times would be nearer 35-40 mins. I would not personally live near CityStars. Its very easy to get to the Airport from Rehab.
Far better your husband travels than the kids. Anyway Heliopolis to the Airport is about the same time as from Rehab.

Rehab is a bit outside Cairo and on s slight hill - so the air quality is better for living and schooling.:eyebrows:


----------

